# Second Walk After 7 years house bound



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

well done


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Bogus said:


> well done


I knows its a small thing, rather embarrassing posting this but oh well lol


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thats so great! Keep it up and it will only get easier!


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

sad1231234 said:


> Thats so great! Keep it up and it will only get easier!


Thank-You


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Beethoven said:


> Today I went on my second walk, (last one was 2 days ago) I feel great I have been shut in the house for 7 years... what surprised me was I was not half as nervous as I thought id be, I really enjoyed it, I was listening to beethovens 6th symphony and the sun was out, there was tons of people but I just stopped thinking and enjoyed the music, it helps so much I know this sounds funny to be honest I was thinking of not posting this, but to me this is big progress soon I will get a job and live my life its big progress to me because the fear I felt before leaving the house was ridiculous but I just done it and i feel amazing now again I know its not much but for me its great progress thought id share this, to me this is a triumph even though I know it sounds stupid.


 No, this doesn't sound stupid. What you were thinking with the music during the walk was what other people think. They don't pay attention to other people.

This is actually not a small triumph. I would keep going with this.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> No, this doesn't sound stupid. What you were thinking with the music during the walk was what other people think. They don't pay attention to other people.
> 
> This is actually not a small triumph. I would keep going with this.


Thank you millenniumman that means alot to me and I am going to do this every monday to friday I feel like I am finally doing something about anxiety


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I Beethoven said:


> Thank you millenniumman that means alot to me and I am going to do this every monday to friday I feel like I am finally doing something about anxiety


 You are pushing through it and using the exercise to combat any nerves. 
If you notice, other people are busy doing their own things.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

millenniumman75 said:


> You are pushing through it and using the exercise to combat any nerves.
> If you notice, other people are busy doing their own things.


I did notice that however a woman was actually looking at me I don't know why lol.. maybe i'm too handsome! don't blame her I have been working out for over 10 years or she thought I was weird


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I Beethoven said:


> I knows its a small thing, rather embarrassing posting this but oh well lol


Importance of accomplishments is relative, if you feel you're overcoming something that has been holding you back then you're well within your rights to feel a sense of pride.

I hope you continue to progress.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Excellent stuff, Beethoven!

I know what it's like to be housebound for years then finally go outside for the first time in ages.

You can make much more progress and it's good that you're still young!


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Pete Beale said:


> Excellent stuff, Beethoven!
> 
> I know what it's like to be housebound for years then finally go outside for the first time in ages.
> 
> You can make much more progress and it's good that you're still young!


I will i plan on walking every monday to friday untill i feel confident enough to get a job

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats! :squeeze

That's how it feels for me too, so easy once I get past the voice that's holding me back. Especially when I go in the backyard to lay in the sun chair. And riding my bike. And going places I haven't been to in a long arse time. We feel like we belong there once we get that voice to shut the ef up. Yeah, music helps so much with those voices that hold us back. I guess that's why so many people have music in their ears - they too are looking to live free from unwanted voices in their heads.

I wish you 7 more years of walking! Yes, when I exercise I feel very good too, good enough to kill that voice that used to hold me back for sure! :haha


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

SwtSurrender said:


> Congrats! :squeeze
> 
> That's how it feels for me too, so easy once I get past the voice that's holding me back. Especially when I go in the backyard to lay in the sun chair. And riding my bike. And going places I haven't been to in a long arse time. We feel like we belong there once we get that voice to shut the ef up. Yeah, music helps so much with those voices that hold us back. I guess that's why so many people have music in their ears - they too are looking to live free from unwanted voices in their heads.
> 
> I wish you 7 more years of walking! Yes, when I exercise I feel very good too, good enough to kill that voice that used to hold me back for sure! :haha


Thank you for your reply and for the support im glad i joined this forum i was so lonely before joining nice to meet you by the way

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Riker said:


> Good job! Walks are a good habit to get yourself into. Gives you a chance to unwind and be mindful of all the little things out there.


Indeed it was a sunny day really enjoyed it looking forward to tomorrows walk

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

LonelyLurker said:


> Importance of accomplishments is relative, if you feel you're overcoming something that has been holding you back then you're well within your rights to feel a sense of pride.
> 
> I hope you continue to progress.


Thank you for the kind words

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## LonelyLurker (Sep 24, 2016)

I Beethoven said:


> Thank you for the kind words


You're welcome.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I Beethoven said:


> Thank you for your reply and for the support im glad i joined this forum i was so lonely before joining nice to meet you by the way
> 
> Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


Oh yes it is very nice n cozy in here :group , nice to meet you too.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@I Beethoven

Awesome mate. 

See, lovely women on here.  :grin2:


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

congrats on the big leap


----------

